# Smoulder



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

So, I borrowed a good camera, and spam photo'd my fish, I got 29 pics, but I'll only show the ones I like. I'm kinda sad, but really happy at the same time. His name is Smoulder because he's a lovely shade of red, but he's turning purple... I guess some fires have purple in them >.>



















You can see the purple in these two.



















I can't wait to see what he looks like in a couple months


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hes very pretty, I really like the purple coming in between the ridges in his fins.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah very pretty hopefully he doesnt turn all purple but that shade of purple matches really well with the red


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

Yah, I never noticed before i took the picutres, but it had only been his tail fin thinger, now it's the back of his body aswell as a little of his dorsal fin. So either it's spreading, or he's just turning the way he was meant to be. I hope atleast the ends of his fins stay red.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine did the exact same thing. He's still mostly red, but has a little blue/purple in his fine.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hes beautiful i cant wait to see him in a few months


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is a beautiful Betta!!! Love the color


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

Thanks all <3~


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How long have you had him??


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

I bought him i think in February.. So only a few months. I'd really like to get another one, but my boyfriend is already sick of hearing about THIS one he doesn't want me ot get another ^^;;


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

lol.....I have six....and going to spawn maybe next month


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

Awww, cute <3~ I'd LOVE to have a baby betta to take care of. but pet stores don't usually GET baby betta >>


----------



## Eddie44 (May 4, 2009)

*Handsome little guy, beautiful colors.
*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to have a baby betta, too. It would be fun to watch them grow and change.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats why drama...You need to breed!!! You now everything yOu need to know..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I know what to do and how to do it but I don't have any room or anyone to take the babies. I think it would be a wonderful experience. I live with an elderly Mother who wouldn't appreciate a houseful of fish. lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You can can sale them on the internet


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm just not able to breed right now. Maybe someday...


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

I know I'd buy one eventually!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

YOu should...


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

very cute!! =>


----------

